# I never bought any shrimp...



## proximus26 (Jul 9, 2014)

However I do have one. I spotted today... I think it got somehow to my aquarium in form of larva or egg. I took some quick pictures... not best quality but maybe you will tell me what I got... Thank you for your help!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Looks like a ghost shrimp to me. You most likely carried it into your tank with plants or fish. Good bottom cleaner. Needs lots of hiding places to molt. A nice bunch of Java moss or the like would be nice. It will be very vunerable until it's new skin hardens. Most fish consider them a nice snack, but with plenty of hiding places, it should do well. Good luck with it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That's an Amano shrimp, or a neocardinia (dwarf). Ghosts are slightly smaller and more "hunched". Kudos, they're about $5 each.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a wild form of the neo's. Probably was in the plants you bought.


----------



## proximus26 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> That's an Amano shrimp, or a neocardinia (dwarf). Ghosts are slightly smaller and more "hunched". Kudos, they're about $5 each.


That`s what I thought... little one got into my tank. Should I get one more to get her company? For sure is working like crazy now... all the time working with sand and plants... eat one of my dead fish too (do not worry, no fungus or something... bigger fish just killed it, I saw it...  I guess I need to feed it little more. BTW... should I add little salt to aquarium... I read amano like little bit of salt water...


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

No need to add salt for amano shrimp. They need brackish water for breeding only. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## proximus26 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, an update....

I watch them closer today (them because there two adult and one baby... little one)... they hided under big rock and going thru sand... maybe they are starving? No idea... I so one even pick it up blood warm... I thought they eat algae only?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If there is a baby its definitely not an amano shrimp. Most shrimp will eat some protein in fact need a little. I give mine blood worms every couple of weeks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's probably hungry, get it some algae wafers or some sinking loach pellets.


----------



## proximus26 (Jul 9, 2014)

susankat said:


> If there is a baby its definitely not an amano shrimp. Most shrimp will eat some protein in fact need a little. I give mine blood worms every couple of weeks.


OK, so I wait, wait and I finally got it:

Here is more up close pictures... So what do I have?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Could be a ghost shrimp or a "non colored" red cherry shrimp.
Here's a good site with decent pictures
Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp - TheShrimpFarm.com
These guys used to post here so maybe you could ask them?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

easy its an amsndo shrimp like the others said i have some its not that hard to tell once you have them side by side but i did not line them up but i didnt have to cuz i have both i love them


----------

